# For $10...



## Heledir (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not real sure what I'm looking at here, but for $10 maybe I'll take a shot at it
http://chautauqua.craigslist.org/bik/1899444220.html


----------



## Heledir (Sep 6, 2010)

ended up buying it
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11092-First-Purchase&p=51899#post51899


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 7, 2010)

*??????*

???


----------

